# Silja Serenade



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Silja Line's 58,376 grt SILJA SERENADE enjoyed it's Baltic debut in November of 1991 on her first crossing between Helsinki and Stockholm. The 2,500 passenger Silja Line giant ran to full capacity with each of her appearances in the Swedish and Finnish capitals creating massive interest.


----------

